

Digital Sound (fun code in C; RIP dmr) - peterwwillis
http://beej.us/blog/2010/01/digital-sound/

======
peterwwillis
Here's some slightly crap code derived from all that. It just generates one
second of a 2600hz tone: <http://pastebin.com/e63AMaEC>

